# TATA INDICOM WALKY for internet



## return_of_vengeance (Sep 6, 2006)

hi frnds,
 I bought a TATA INDICOM walky 1 month ago. It was totally free for me, under the scheme of no activation & no deposit for large firms. So i havnt paid a single penny till today.

   My monthly rental is 349, which offers free internet(free Downloading) @ night (10pm to 6 am).

     I have bought TATA Walky mainly for this purpose only.I hav nice downloading speeds around 10KBps.

I have 200 calls free/month & 50 local sms free/month.
guys, i can count roughly i made 100 calls this month & no sms.

But to my surprise, my monthly bill generated is Rs.1449/-,actually my usage excluding the free internet offer is Rs3700/-

I asked the customer care for it b4 receiving d bill, dey said its the DATA CHARGES for this month...

Man. i m shocked, dis charges r worthless, i can get a nice speeded broadband unlimited paln @ rs 999/month.. den wats d use of such tata wireless walkies...


DO post ur comments...& tata walky users help..........


----------



## kapsicum (Sep 7, 2006)

i dont understand ur scheme but since i use walky,i must tell u 2 trace each and every time u log on to the net n also the calls u make from it coz it sometimes charges u heavily for both the voice n data calls made.

i didnt get u about "data charges", do u mean internet charges which is @40 paise per unit.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 7, 2006)

> It was totally free for me, under the scheme of no activation & no deposit for large firms. So i havnt paid a single penny till today.



I have searched TataIndicom.com site... didnt saw any such plan !!! ??


----------



## rohanbee (Sep 8, 2006)

I have a Tata Walky too !!! I had their millineium plan for 750 odd bucks. It had 1gb of downloads free and then i got charged by the mb. I just used this line for the internet and had really high bills.
Quite fed up now as one day i realised that they charge you 5 bucks an mb after the 1gb scheme gets over...............so you end up paying through your nose.
Would never suggest using a Tata Walky for internet purposes. It is Really Really expensive and they are ripping people off!!


----------



## preetamsanil (Jan 10, 2009)

Guys, 
Today I called tata indicom Customer Sales exe name Imran. asking information of Tata indicom walky Huawai 2222+ since i had seen its add on the first page of Midday with the contact number as 9220012524. That guy asked me my mobile # and i gave him my (vodafone) mobile #. He gave me a rude reply that we cannot give you any information since you are not Tata customer. I got pissed with him reply and told him that i called since the midday advt never stated any thing about my eligibility to buy tata indicom wireless. I asked Imran to pass the phone to him manager and Imran with an excuse of trnferring my call .. nicely disconnected my line.

I would never expect such behaviour from any CSE supposively from company such as TATA. shame about this. TATA mgmt please care your potential customers.

MY Vodapone CSE are absolutely curteous. 

Preetam Sanil


----------

